
Ask HN: What should I look for in a Cowork space? - brightball
I’ve been working remote for years but lately I’ve been thinking a lot more about getting out of the house semi-consistently. If you’ve done the cowork thing, what have been the aspects that made it worth it for you?
======
keelhaule
A good community

